# Agility Brags



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds awesome, I know those double Q's are really hard to get....how many more points does he need for the MACH? 
That sure sounds like a lot of double Q's!!! I'm impressed!!!!
Great job!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah Barley and Jessica!!!!! I am so happy for you. 

How many MACH points do you have total? I am glad to see you got 70 more. I want you at Nationals!!!! Purely selfish reasons : 

Can't wait for the video.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! Great job.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all!

In order to get a MACH you need 20 Double-Q's and 750 points.

Right now Barley has 14 Double-Qs and 488 points... So we need 6 more Double-Qs and 262 points. I am starting to get excited!

As far as the National goes, you need 6 Double Q-s and 400 points (in the current calendar year). So far this year Barley has accumulated 9 Double-Qs and 342 points. So all we need is 58 points.... It is doable, but still not for sure. Getting 70 in one weekend is something we have never come close to before, so its not the standard... Whether we do it or not, I am still excited to try! I am so proud of my boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation, I get it now. I'm trying to figure out this agility stuff!
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you get what you need for national! You've been on such a hot streak, I know you can make it!




sammydog said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> In order to get a MACH you need 20 Double-Q's and 750 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, Barley has been doing awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!! And I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for Barley's MACH and qualifying for Nationals!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats to both of you! And good luck with Mira's weaving issues! =]


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-that's great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It is so great to have people to share this with. I am going to keep posting our progress, hopefully we will be there soon!  We have a few weeks off, our next trial is going to be Oct 24/25.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations! I was just at a show this weekend. Garden State GRC Specialty Show. It was amazing to watch all the talented Goldens! Everyone was soooo nice! I wish Barley and Mira were there! Keep us posted!!!! BTW we decided to get two Goldens!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Barley!!! So close, it will be so awesome to see the video from the National!

Mira will get it she just wanted to make sure big brother got all the accolades this weekend. What a sweet thing to do.


----------

